# Few Questions about nutrition!???



## Massive Outlaw (Feb 20, 2013)

Ok, so i'll post info on my daily routine and would love some advice on what I should/could do to help build muscle and lose bf%. I believe I'm around 18% last time I checked about 3 months ago. My routine is ....  (Monday=Back day, Tuesday=arms and shoulders, Wednesday=Off day, Thursday=Chest and abs, Friday=Legs, Saturday and Sunday=Rest Days) Monday's, Tuesday's, Thursday's, and Friday's, Wake up at 5 am and get to the gym by 5:30am. Work out until 7am and go home and drink protein shake with 800 calories and 42g's protein. At 8am I'm at work, and by 8:15-8:30 I'm getting breakfast (usually a burrito with egg, asado, bacon, cheese). All throughout the day I drink a few bottles of 16.9 fl oz of water. Absolutely no soda! Around 12-1 pm I get lunch (usually a chicken breast subway sandwich with all the veggies, and a fruit bowl).. I will snack on mens health mixed nuts if I get hungry during the day after that. I get home around 7pm and Eat dinner(3 course meal with veggies) and have a fruit bowl for desert afterwords. On my off days, I eat about the same. Also sometimes at night on workout days I have a shake at night as well. Also take creatine on days I workout. Not sure of the benefit of that!?! I have no earthly idea what my carb, protein, or calorie intake is or what it should be! I used to be in great shape around 175lbs, but got in a motorcycle accident and went down hill. I am fully recovered now and have been for a while, (and have been lifting on and off for about 3 years, but lacked the motivation to be consistant) but it was hard getting out of my lazy state!  Now I have all the motivation in the world and willpower and discipline pushing me, and want to get bigger and tighter! I notice my leg strength is pretty decent still, but my upper body strength just isn't there! I have been in the gym for a little of 1 month now pushing strong and weight is at 197lbs steady (which is what I was for about 2 years now) I notice a very little gut reduction, but nothing else? Any pointers will be greatly appreciated and used! Help me out please with the proper diet I should be using to lose the bf and build muscle! Oh yeah, almost forgot stats,.... 26 yrs old, 5'11", 197lbs, and last time I checked was about 18%bf.


----------



## Massive Outlaw (Feb 20, 2013)

is there anyone who has any advise? I would appreciate it!


----------



## wren (Feb 20, 2013)

The first first thing you need to do is figure out what you're putting into your body.  If you've got a smart phone download the app 'myfitnesspal' and start using its food journal to track all the food you eat, it's very easy.  The app will also give you a break down of your macros and your calorie count, so it can help you easily tailor your diet.  As far as macros go you're probably going to want to shoot for 45/30/25, or there-a-bouts.  You can muck about with this a bit once you have some more experience.  Honestly, you could write a book about diet (oh, wait, they've written lots) but you should start with becoming aware of what you're putting in to fuel yourself.  That knowledge gives you power to manipulate all that fuel to either gain weight and build muscle, or cut fat and lose weight.

I'd start there, try that for a few days, come back with questions.  

Read this page Harris Benedict Equation it will help you know how much you need to either add weight (muscle) or lose it (fat), if you're doing everything else right, that is.

This thread also has a ton of info and related links...http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/21113-guide-cutting-bulking-maintenance.html

Also, are you doing any cardio?


----------



## Massive Outlaw (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey, I appreciate the input. I very seldom do cardio... Maybe 2 times a week on a treadmill for about 30 min before my official workout. I stress "maybe" but at least try to get a good run on at least 1 of the days. My main thing is wanting to get bigger with less bf%. I am going to read this stuff you pointed out, and download the app! As of today being chest day, I noticed a pretty good gain in not how much I can lift, but how many times. Like I was saying, my upper body strength is low right now, so on my 4th set of 12 reps I needed assistance through most of the 4th set. Today, no assistance at all, and felt really good. So I suppose I am seeing a little increase now in upper body. I just want to make sure I am the best I can for what I am trying to do, and I really appreciate your help! Thank you, and I'll Look into what you have listed and keep in touch!


----------

